# Need a little help



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As many of you know, I'm trying to re-furbish a Royal Blue for a new member. Would anyone have a 2 hole jack-panel they would care to contribute to the project?? I have 4-panel jack panels but no 2-holes. So far there's been no costs for the owner, and I'm trying to keep it that way for the loco/tender. I have wire on hand, new fingers if needed, and plenty of bulbs for switches, controls, and the loco. I haven't got into the engine yet, but as far as I can see, someone has been in there also, and used a 4-hole panel and plug, using only the 2 holes required. I'd like to keep this as original as possible, so I'm looking for a 2-holer. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry, I do not have any of the correct panels.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Let me check my stock. I know I need to get more of these, but I might be able to help you....you just need the panel and not the plug connectors or do you need both?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Let me check my stock. I know I need to get more of these, but I might be able to help you....you just need the panel and not the plug connectors or do you need both?


If you have both, fine, but I really need the panel..


----------

